

Ask HN: Review my FB app, Photo Memories - coryl

Hi HN,<p>We just launched our first FB application called Photo Memories http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=384777439272&#38;ref=nf<p>Basically, photo memories will load a random photo you're tagged in, ask you what you remember about it, and let you publish it to your friends. Its a fun way to stumble across old photos of you and your friends, and bring back good memories.<p>Thoughts, suggestions, bugs? We know theres a bug where it randomly won't load a photo, seems to be on FB's end though. Thanks guys
======
coryl
Clickable:
[http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=384777439272...](http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=384777439272&ref=nf)

------
coryl
Dang, getting a review is tough.

